# How to Take Care of Your Gear



## climber (Jun 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1QgPxmwgn4&feature=em-uploademail

This guy makes me laugh every time when I see him. :


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 6, 2014)

This one will make you shudder! (Did me, anyway ...)

http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-7d-hardcore-durability-test/MjA0MjMyMTE_A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 9, 2014)

Every once in a while DRTV comes out with a pretty funny video. ;D

Not all of them are winners, but just enough are to keep people coming back.

I do miss Alamby though. They need to work on a replacement to play off Kai.


----------

